# Amplificador de 300 Watts desconocido (finalmente Pioneer)



## asterión

Hola, en el comercio donde compro mis componentes, me regalaron una PCB de un amplificador de 300 Watts, al menos eso es lo que dice ahi que es   

Como soy novato necesito encontrar su diagrama electronico, mas que nada para saber las salidas a que las conecto, ya que no estan muy especificadas...

Les adjunto imagenes por arriba y abajo de la PCB. Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo

Tienes el nombre y valor de los componentes, del lado del cobre su conexionado.

Por que no dibujas el circuito ?.

La salida son 3 PNP y 3 NPN.


----------



## asterión

Hola, si podria dibujar el circuito, lo que dudo es que significa E1, E2, E3 etc, y cuales son para el POT, si llevara uno, bueno, estoy seguro que si hubiera armado un amplificador de parecidas caracteristicas lo intuiria pero aun no tengo idea....


----------



## gaston sj

E 123456 son los pines donde van los emisores de los transistores... y arriva hay uno que dise C123 ahi van los colectores de 3 transisotores despues tienes b123 ahi van las bases de esos 3 transistores y abajo es lo mismo solo que cambian los numeros ..... 456 ,456,456 bueno 
espero haber sido claro .. saludos


----------



## huki

amigo supuestamente esa placa es igual a la que muestra una paguina que vende kit de amplificador un amigo compro una y es marca pioneer de 300w trabaja con +45-0-45 por 8 ampere y los transistores de potencia son los mj15003 y mj15004 pero en cuanto pueda le pido e amplificador,y les paso bien los datos.


----------



## asterión

Gracias por sus respuestas, *gaston sj*, voy a ir analizando la información que me das, *huki*, si puedes si consigueme esa información, alguna imagen, no se, lo que puedas sera de ayuda.
Gracias!


----------



## hazard_1998

mmmm, para mi es con simetria cuasi complementaria... si se fijan las R de 0.25ohm estan sobre emisor, y unas quedan unidas en un solo punto contra el punto de conexion de los colectores de la otra rama.


----------



## Fogonazo

HBL dijo:
			
		

> en lo relacionado al potenciometro es el que dice vr y por lo que se ve es de *1 megohm*



MMmmmmmm, tengo mis dudas de ese valor



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Tienes el nombre y valor de los componentes, del lado del cobre su conexionado.
> 
> *Por que no dibujas el circuito ?.*
> 
> La salida son 3 PNP y 3 NPN.



! Evitaría estar adivinando ¡


----------



## asterión

Hola, gracias, miren voy a dibujar en estos dias el circuito y asi tendran mas argumentos para ayudarme ok?

anthony123, no me he olvidado del Tx, sino que me han regalado esto en una de mis visitas a la tienda de electrónica!

Mas bien, estoy leyendo estos dias sobre transmisores para no andar tan perdido... Y porque no he tenido tiempo ademas de estar en mi tallercito, mas que para hacer otros trabajoss  

Te cuento que estoy aprendiendo un poco de TX leyendo un manual para construir un Transceptor de banda ciudadana, que esta bien explicado parece, que creo que al final seria el objetivo porque, si siempre transmito por Fm, como experimentacion esta bien pero, como costumbre no porque esta penado  

Facil que subo el manual uno de estos dias al foro, y animo a la gente a armarlo entre ellos yo!, al menos pienso mandarme con la parte del receptor para empezar, osea consta de 3 partes: Modulador, Transmisor y Receptor.

El dia que te cuento que estuve en el comercio de electrónica, a mi lado habia un tipo con un cuadernito que iba a comprar cosas para un Tx, entonces le hice conversación y el parecia que no sabia bien de mis problemas de estabilidad, me miraba raro... Hasta que luego comprendi cuando mire su cuadernito de reojo y decia: *Lista para Tx FM 1000 Watts* (hacia radios de verdad!) no me quizo ni dar su movil y se rio un ratin de mi... Jeje


----------



## oZon

Hola,  leí lo que dicen de éste amplificador, mira a573r10n , éste es El famoso PIONEER de 200 W no de 300 W pero se le puede subir a 300 W pero ya te dije originalmente es de 200 W. El esquema yo lo tengo y también la PCB pero ésta que muestras debe de ser la versión de PERÚ (supongo) ya que es el mismo pero con los TRACK's mas gruesos

Este circuito (Como tal vez ya lo sabes) fue publicado por la empresa (creo no?) LABELIN-ASEMBLER , si deseas  armarlo hazlo pues es de fiar , saludos

oZon


----------



## asterión

Gracias por la información, si esta en tus manos podrias subirlo? no solo para mi sino para cualquier extraviado como yo que quiera tener uno!
Me refiero al diagrama, y si tienes imagenes del amplificador ya con sus componentes!. Estoy buscando esa empresa y aun no encuentro nada...


----------



## zeuspower

Hola.
La empresa de la cual distribuye esta tarjeta es Labelin Electronics, y la pagina donde aparece el Amplificador de 300w Pionner. Es de origen peruano la imagen que se ve de la tarjeta no es muy clara..pero concuerda con los componentes que tiene la serigrafia en la tarjeta.

AMPLIFICADOR DE 300 WATTS modelo PIONNER

Voltaje de Alimentación: +45V/0/-45V - 8A
Amplificador de Potencia clase "AB"
Potencia de Salida RMS: 250 watts / 4 Ohm monocanal
Sensibilidad de Entrada: 500mV
Distorsión máxima: < 0.05%
Respuesta de Frecuencia: 15Hz a 40Khz
Sonido de Alta Fidelidad 
Tamaño de placa impresa: 15.7cm x 8.7cm 

Para los técnicos y hobbistas exigentes, les presentamos ahora este novedoso amplificador tomado de un modelo PIONNER cuya potencia RMS es de 250 watts. Este amplificador es realmente bueno especialmente cuando se necesita alta potencia a un costo adecuado. Es ideal para compromisos sociales en salones, discotecas y campo abierto. Dispone de un ajuste de fácil calibración. Para versión estereo será necesario ensamblar dos unidades

Espero les ayude esta información..y estamos a la espera del diagrama de este amplificador.

Gracias y buen dia.


----------



## RALPH

hole a573r10n este ckto lo compre en paruro con el pcb y diagrama , no lo hice porque estaba borroso y no me daba confianza , mas bien si llegas a conseguir el diagrama original lo subes porfavor . saludos.


----------



## zopilote

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> Para mi es con simetria cuasi complementaria... si se fijan las R de 0.25ohm estan sobre emisor, y unas quedan unidas en un solo punto contra el punto de conexion de los colectores de la otra rama.


 
Me quito el sombrero, es mucho el interes que a causado el pionner, solo lo vi una vez armado y eso solo fue en una ocasion en que le tenia que reemplazar un fusible y limpiar el gabinete en donde lo habian emsamblado (lo usaban para amenizar fiestas). Este funcionaba con +/-40V y tenia dos targetas, con transistores MJ15003 y ventilacion forzada, y en fuente condensadores de 8200uF a 80V y un transformador de 800W. Era a mi parecer muy exagerado, el sonido no me agrado, ni el DC de salida tenia mas de 120mV, tal vez lo calibraron mal o así es el diseño (por el trimpot de 1M). Por mi, no lo armare, tengo mejores diseños, y superan al Pionner.




4.3.rar 

Etolipoz


----------



## aldemarar

que paso con el esquema ?
sera de pronto este o es parecido


----------



## oZon

Holas les mando el esquema del PIONER 300W realizado en PROTEUS

El PCB ya lo subio nuestro amigo a573r10n, solo hay que dibujarlo en cualquier programa de diseño de PCB's, les recomiendo usar el PCB wizard que es muy facil de usar

Saludos 

oZon


----------



## anthony123

Creo que debe haber algo mal puesto..!  Buehhh el audio no es mi fuente..! Esperemos que algien super capo se acerque al post!


----------



## Cacho

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que debe haber algo mal puesto..!



Si... efectivamente.
Los dos diodos de protección del final, D4 y D5 están al revés de lo que deberían.
Apuntalos en sentido contrario y debería andar. 
No miré el resto del circuito, pero parece un cuasi complementario bastante estándar. Debería funcionar bien con sólo ese detalle de los diodos.


----------



## audioZero

Hola, brother, éste amplificador es muy bueno ya lo hice y anda bien pero te recomiendo que le pongas mj15003
por que los 2n3773 se calientan y no aguantan, suerte yo ya lo hice y me anda bien eso si ponle buen disipador.


----------



## Valdo31

Hola amigos del Foro de Electronica, aqui les presento un amplificador de 300w RMS x 2 que algunos lo deben conocer y deseo compartir pero mejorado, le hice pequeñas modificaciones en el conexionado para volverlo mas compacto, reduciendo acoplamientos y molestosos ruidos por utilizar mucha cablería. Si es de interes, tengo mas datos del mismo por mostrar.
Los 300w RMS que entrega es en una carga de 4 ohms por canal, la fuente de alimentacion es de +-45VDC a 10A monofonico o +-45VDC a 20A si desean hacer 2 canales (estereo).
Los transistores de potencia son los MJ15003 o MJ15015 de ON SEMICONDUCTORS ambos los he usado y con grata satisfaccion. Tiene muy buena potencia y el sonido es claro. Solo hay que hacer una pequeña calibracion en el trimpot de la placa para balancear la tension de alimentacion y nivelar la distorsion por cruce, pero es sumamente sencillo y el power esta listo. El power se los presento completamente probado con buenos resultados.


----------



## zopilote

Esto es conocido como amplificador pioner de 300W. Y su fuente es de 45/0/-45 y es muy popular en algunos lugares.


----------



## Valdo31

electroconico dijo:
			
		

> Muy padre acabado.
> 
> No veo ningún diagrama o archivo.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Disculpenme aqui les anexo el esquematico y las imagenes de las placas en pdf



zopilote dijo:


> Esto es conocido como amplificador pioner de 300W. Y su fuente es de 45/0/-45 y es muy popular en algunos lugares.


 
Si es cierto que es el conocido como amplificador pioner cuasicomplementario que creo que lo distribuye Labelynelectronics en Peru, pero la forma de conexionado hace la diferencia, pruebenlo de la forma como diseñe la modificacion y veran la diferencia, aparte de esta forma se puede hacer un power de varios canales...saludos

Hola a todos, dentro de poco les estare anexando la fuente de alimentacion para este ampli y algunas imagenes mas para que puedan armarlo sin problemas, cualquier consulta estoy dispuesto a apoyarlos. Aqui les dejo algunas fotos mas previas al ensamble total del power.



			
				PAKO_YANKE dijo:
			
		

> hola valdo saludos oye que tal se calientan los transistores?
> gracias por tu aporte saludos



Hola Pako_Yanke, los transistores que vez en las imagenes se calientan un poco cuando esta el power a maxima potencia, pero eso es normal y controlable con un cooler para los dos canales. Este power lo he probado por dos horas continuas y los disipadores terminan tibios, todo ok, saludos 



			
				lencho1910 dijo:
			
		

> hola valdo este amplificador es estable a 2 ohms



Hola lencho1910, No es estable a 2 ohm, la minima carga que soporta es 4 ohm para entregar los 300W RMS por canal, saludos 

 Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Mi querido amigo hay un terrible error de cocepto, con -+45VDC a lo sumo llegaras a 200W sobre una carga de 4 ohms pero no llega a los 300W, y este es un tema que ya esta discutido repeditamente en el foro y se ha mostrado que tensiones mínimoas debe tener para una carga de 8ohms y para una carga de 4 ohms, podes ponerle 10 transistores en la salida pero la potencia no aumentara, es una cuestión electrica por otro lado tener en cuenta que un Clase AB tiene un rendimiento de un 70% para buena calidad de sonido...

Hay dos cosas que te limitan la potencia, una es la tensión de fuente y la otra la carga del parlante y eso manda. si no referite Diagrama de amplificadores que alli se ha dado muchas veces las condiciones para obtener la potencia requerida o la potencia que se puede alcanzar con tal nivel de fuente y con tal carga, eso es asi aca y en la china


----------



## Valdo31

RALPH dijo:
			
		

> Ante que nada felicitaciones por el acabado valdo31 , te quedo como de fabrica . Una consulta ¿donde conseguiste esos transistores de on electronics ?


 
Hola Ralph, los transistores de On Semiconductors los consegui en una tienda de paruro que esta frente al BCP tres tiendas mas atras, disculpame pero no tengo el nombre de la tienda, saludos.



pandacba dijo:


> Mi querido amigo hay un terrible error de cocepto, con -+45VDC a lo sumo llegaras a 200W sobre una carga de 4 ohms pero no llega a los 300W, y este es un tema que ya esta discutido repeditamente en el foro y se ha mostrado que tensiones mínimoas debe tener para una carga de 8ohms y para una carga de 4 ohms, podes ponerle 10 transistores en la salida pero la potencia no aumentara, es una cuestión electrica por otro lado tener en cuenta que un Clase AB tiene un rendimiento de un 70% para buena calidad de sonido...
> 
> Hay dos cosas que te limitan la potencia, una es la tensión de fuente y la otra la carga del parlante y eso manda. si no referite Diagrama de amplificadores que alli se ha dado muchas veces las condiciones para obtener la potencia requerida o la potencia que se puede alcanzar con tal nivel de fuente y con tal carga, eso es asi aca y en la china


 
Hola amigo, es cierto lo que dices...no te discuto, eso tambien lo se yo...Ahora la fuente que circula por ahi en el foro es de +-45VDC de 5 a 6A y con 4700uF en cada rama de la fuente, yo la probe con una fuente de otro ampli a +-45VDC a 10A por canal, con 30000uF por rama de la fuente, y me fue muy bien, no se si obtuve los 300W rms como especifican los datos del amplificador, pero de seguro llego a 250W, si tuviese la forma efectiva de medir esto estariamos hablando sobre mas base...pero he experimentado esa potencia en otros amplificadores que dicen 300w rms y comparandolo este no esta nada mal. Saludos y gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## pandacba

Valdo31 dijo:


> Hola amigo, es cierto lo que dices...no te discuto, eso tambien lo se yo...Ahora la fuente que circula por ahi en el foro es de +-45VDC de 5 a 6A y con 4700uF en cada rama de la fuente, yo la probe con una fuente de otro ampli a +-45VDC a 10A por canal, con 30000uF por rama de la fuente, y me fue muy bien, no se si obtuve los 300W rms como especifican los datos del amplificador, pero de seguro llego a 250W, si tuviese la forma efectiva de medir esto estariamos hablando sobre mas base...pero he experimentado esa potencia en otros amplificadores que dicen 300w rms y comparandolo este no esta nada mal. Saludos y gracias por tu comentario.



Podes ponerle una fuente de -+45 X 20 o 30A y todos los capacitores que quieras, pero a 8 ohms no va llegar a 250W y no se trata de que me parece a mi, ya que hay leyes electricas que se cumple si o si.

La potencia viene dada funtamentalmente por dos cosas como te dije antes por la carga y la tensiión de fuente, como se trata de la excursión de tensión, como única variable frente a los 8 ohms para tener más potencia necesito más tensión de fuente, para la misma carga necesitas un 50% más de tensión en la fuente para llegar a 200W, la corriente es lo que consume el equipo pero la fuente no da más potencia solo tiene que entregar una potencia mínima acorde al consumo, si es más grande en nada afecta ni mejora ni empeora

Asi que ese equipo sobre 8 ohms no entrega más de 100W, Hace años que fabrico y/o modifico equipos y se como se parte para el diseño de uno, Lo primero que se fija es la potencia y luego la carga nominal y a partir de alli se calcula que tensión sera necesario para obtener esa potencia y en función de ello ya se tiene una idea de los valores apróximados de la fuente.

Busca por donde quieras esquemas de 100W y vas a ver que las fuentes varian entre -+45 a -+50V, en cambio para 250W fijate que las fuentes son más grandes, hay todo un formulerio para llegar a eso, que tiene que ver con la clase de amplificador y otra serie de parámetros como la calidad que quiero obtener...

La tensión de fuente de un amplificador no es un capricho de nadie es lo que se obtiene luego de aplicar las formulas y un equipo de 100W a 8ohm utiliza esos niveles y no es de ahora es asi desde siempre


----------



## Valdo31

pandacba dijo:


> Podes ponerle una fuente de -+45 X 20 o 30A y todos los capacitores que quieras, pero a 8 ohms no va llegar a 250W y no se trata de que me parece a mi, ya que hay leyes electricas que se cumple si o si.
> 
> La potencia viene dada funtamentalmente por dos cosas como te dije antes por la carga y la tensiión de fuente, como se trata de la excursión de tensión, como única variable frente a los 8 ohms para tener más potencia necesito más tensión de fuente, para la misma carga necesitas un 50% más de tensión en la fuente para llegar a 200W, la corriente es lo que consume el equipo pero la fuente no da más potencia solo tiene que entregar una potencia mínima acorde al consumo, si es más grande en nada afecta ni mejora ni empeora
> 
> Asi que ese equipo sobre 8 ohms no entrega más de 100W, Hace años que fabrico y/o modifico equipos y se como se parte para el diseño de uno, Lo primero que se fija es la potencia y luego la carga nominal y a partir de alli se calcula que tensión sera necesario para obtener esa potencia y en función de ello ya se tiene una idea de los valores apróximados de la fuente.
> 
> Busca por donde quieras esquemas de 100W y vas a ver que las fuentes varian entre -+45 a -+50V, en cambio para 250W fijate que las fuentes son más grandes, hay todo un formulerio para llegar a eso, que tiene que ver con la clase de amplificador y otra serie de parámetros como la calidad que quiero obtener...
> 
> La tensión de fuente de un amplificador no es un capricho de nadie es lo que se obtiene luego de aplicar las formulas y un equipo de 100W a 8ohm utiliza esos niveles y no es de ahora es asi desde siempre


 
Primeramente no he dicho que con la fuente que tengo probe el amplificador sobre 8 ohms y me dio 200w eso es error tuyo de no leer bien antes, lo probe sobre 4 ohms...

Ahora te digo mi amigo, entinedo tu preocupacion... y de que tengas tanto tiempo armando y modificando amplificadores es otro tema... Es obio que a 8 ohms da 100w y en 4 ohms da 200w o 250w no se exactamente, no tengo como medirlo. Los datos con los que encontre esto es de 300w asi está, si entrega o no los 300w todos aqui en el foro lo saben, inclusive sigue el post con el nombre de 300w,...si no que lo cambien a 200w como tu refieres...y creo que vas estar mas trankilo..Ahora el echo que tenga una fuente con muchos capacitores le da mas presencia a las frecuencia bajas y eso es lo que yo quiero (Punche en bajo). Si te diste cuenta de lo que refiero antes, es la modificacion que le hice al power en cuanto al hardware, no a la potencia (me refiero al armado, la disposicion)...Ademas, ya te dije que estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de las formulas y todo eso lo se...Espero que lo de la fuente quede claro para ti y para mi


----------



## pandacba

Me alegra que lo sepas Valdo31, pero trata entonces, si sabes que no puede dar más de 200W, no pongas creo que 250W, dices que no los has medido, por eso es qute puse "llegara como máximo a 200W", porque si bien la fuente esta y la carga también, si el amplificador no esta bien diseñado, puede dar a lo sumo unos 150W. 
Si bien mucho de nosotros sabemos que eso es imposible simplemente(250W con -+45V con 4 ohm), siempre tenemos en mente a los que no saben y leen y algunos errores, que pueden parecer tontos y sin mayor importancia, hace que por no conocer aprendan mal. Eso es lo más importante que puedan aprender y bien.



> Hola lencho1910, No es estable a 2 ohm, la minima carga que soporta es 4 ohm para entregar los 300W RMS por canal, saludos


Esto fue posteado por ti(post 48), como ves no lei mal, y ello me llevo a corregir
Saludos


----------



## Valdo31

pandacba dijo:


> Me alegra que lo sepas Valdo31, pero trata entonces, si sabes que no puede dar más de 200W, no pongas creo que 250W, dices que no los has medido, por eso es qute puse "llegara como máximo a 200W", porque si bien la fuente esta y la carga también, si el amplificador no esta bien diseñado, puede dar a lo sumo unos 150W.
> Si bien mucho de nosotros sabemos que eso es imposible simplemente(250W con -+45V con 4 ohm), siempre tenemos en mente a los que no saben y leen y algunos errores, que pueden parecer tontos y sin mayor importancia, hace que por no conocer aprendan mal. Eso es lo más importante que puedan aprender y bien.
> 
> 
> Esto fue posteado por ti(post 48), como ves no lei mal, y ello me llevo a corregir
> Saludos


 

Esto fue posteado por ti:


pandacba dijo:


> Podes ponerle una fuente de -+45 X 20 o 30A y todos los capacitores que quieras, pero a 8 ohms no va llegar a 250W y no se trata de que me parece a mi, ya que hay leyes electricas que se cumple si o si.


 
Bueno mi querido amigo, por lo visto eres bastante persistente a la vez de ironico, tomalo de buena forma...En primer lugar con respecto a lo que dije en el (post48) dije sobre 4 ohms para 300w...no sobre 8 como pusiste tu que yo dije (mira lo que escribiste). 
Segundo no soy el unico que a posteado o compartido temas similares que circulan por ahi en el foro y siguen con las mismas caracteristicas en las cuales no has comentado persistentemente sin cansancio como a este post. Y para finalizar creo que yo presente mi parte de este trabajo con la finalidad de compartir...no tengo ningun fin de vatirme contigo para saber si tu sabes mas que yo o yo mas que tu, puesto que tu exquisites en los datos ya generan cierta incomodidad de un tema que ya sale del central, en ningun momento busque confundir a nadie. Me gustaria que compartas humildemente algunos circuitos de los que tu haces que me imagino deben ser muy buenos ya que tienes tanto tiempo en esto d los amplificadores de potencia, para deleite de muchos aqui y podamos apreciar tu trabajo.

En fin amigo espero que este sea el ultimo mensaje buscando acabar ya con este tema de la potencia. Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Si y no porque tengas razón mezclas dos cosas que nada tienen que ver pero no importa, si tu quieres verlo asi alla tú, velo creeslo el unico engañado seras tu, dice el dicho sarna con gusto no pica.
No me interesa si lo entiendes o no, me importa que otra gente lo entienda tus sigue en tus 13.

Ya que como eres duro de entender ni siquiera eso captaste, que no me importaba si lo entendias o no ya que eso es privativo de cada uno, pero si me interesa que otros lo entiendan , entre que uno siga creyendo lo que cree y que al menos más de uno entienda me quedo con lo último.

Ya que evidencias que sabras armar, eso no lo puedo discutir solo porque no he visto ni oido nada, las fotos pueden estar muy lindas. pero el funcionamiento es otra cosa.
Pero si puedo afirmar que de electrónica al menos potencia de audio careces de importantes conocimientos ya que nadie que sepa al menos como se obtiene la potencia habla de 300W RMS. con eso solo basta.  y es lo que has intentado discutir y luego decir que lo sabes. Aprende a ser coherente con lo que escribis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Amplificador de 300W de alta calidad*
Un amplificador de 300W RMS reales y no invetados para nada que funciona y muy bien, que vale la pena invertir cada billete en el, completo circuito, fuente, pcb, distribución de material y una vista parcial


----------



## zopilote

Valdo31 dijo:


> Y para finalizar creo que yo presente mi parte de este trabajo con la finalidad de compartir, para deleite de muchos aqui.


 Quiero primeramente agradecer al Valdo por la gentileza de postear el diseño completo, y de sus recomendaciones. Me gusta el modo en que lo ensamblaste, y se podria decir que no es para venderlo ,para construir y darle una terminacion como esta  no lo he visto en ninguna placa pioner comercial.
 Y para aclarar discrepancias, el que tenga el nombre de 300W es como se comercializa este KIT, nadie le habia puesto tanto interes como pandacba de dilucidar lo que nos
hacen creer los que comercializan el kit pioner. 
 Ah tambien  la terminacion de Valdo31, me hace recordar mucho al 100 + 100 Wrms Integrado en disipador, y es gracias a ver estos diseños de pcbs que uno se esfuerza en tratar de emularlos .
 Ya quisiera ve la foto del NCC200  hecho por pandacba. 

Etolipoz


----------



## pandacba

No me queda otra zopilote que hacerlo, desde cero un amigo compro las placas, y saco el el pcb, lo escaneo y tras algunos retoque lo dejo joya, pero algo paso en la otra máquina, pero no doy con el asi que como es un buen ampli, lo haremos amigo es otro que vale la pena armar y funciona de maravillas
Saludos


PD: Te comento que tengo una buena colección de esquemas comerciales y no que han sido probados y funcionan bien. y otros que son equipos publicados y que tienen ciertos problemas que han sido corregidos, claro los que vale la pena, porque hay algunos tan malos, echos por firmas que tomaron un circuito claásico, le metieron más transistores en la salida y lo publican con una potencia que nada tiene que ver en la realidad y bueno hay gente que le cree y si andan pero son un desastre. Estos como en realidad para dejarlos bien hay que hacer todo de nuevo ya que es mucho más fácil y práctico, estan catalogados como inservibles, y hay muchos de ellos dando vueltas. Tengo que ordenar toda la info, ya que en muchos casos, amen de los detalles de ajuste y algunas recomendaciones como tamaños de disipador de acuerdo a modelos comerciales y otras cosas algunos los tengo con los trazados de curvas y respuestas.

Es decir un trabajo bien serio.  Tengo un amigo en el este de Europa que me pasa cada cosa y muy bien documentada, y es una garantia de funcionamiento. Todo lo que el ha publicado lo hizo y hay cosas que las ha tenido por un año en funcionamiento y recien las ha publicado, y por alli cada tanto hace actualizaciones también. 

Tenia ganas de subir ese material, pero anda cada personaje que se cree que sabe algo que para evitar tontas discuciones no los subo, hay cosa de estado solido con transistores BJT Mosfet, valvulas, hibridos etc etc.  
Como hay cositas imnovadoras y que funciona y muy bien, pero para que publicarlo si salen estos que no tienen idea de lo que hablan y dicen cualquiera y aquellos que tal vez estuvieran dispuesto a hacerlo piensan que estos tipos tienen razón. Entonces no tiene sentido, los pondre e otro sitio, tal vez haga una página especializada, ya veremos.

Saludos amigos, tengan un poquito de paciencia y ya tendran el pcb del NCC200


----------



## fas0

pandacba dijo:


> *Amplificador de 300W de alta calidad*
> Un amplificador de 300W RMS reales y no invetados para nada que funciona y muy bien, que vale la pena invertir cada billete en el, completo circuito, fuente, pcb, distribución de material y una vista parcial



una consulta, cuales son las medidas exactas? para imprimirlo bien. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

fas0 dijo:


> una consulta, cuales son las medidas exactas? para imprimirlo bien. Gracias de antemano.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Señores, como estan soy de Peru y he armado este proyecto, anteriormente venia con un placa mas grande, los transistores en la placa, creo que no es lo mas recomendable. los transistores D1046 y yl D816 recañlienta demasiado, parece un plancha electrica, lo que me recomendaron es botarlo, y me vendieron uno mas pequeño que llega hasta 500 watts, si consigo la placa la puedo postear.
vuelvo a pregunta con 45+ y 45- de vccy 8 amperio ¿a que potencia se puede llegar?


----------



## Holas

Lo que preguntas es ley de ohm. 
P= volts x amperios = 45x8amperios=360watts.-
Ahora , mi consulta... , ese transformador te lo vendieron , o lo mandastes a hacer?
Si te lo vendieron , tienes mucha suerte ya que en mi ciudad , se puede conseguir de 40 o 50 watts , como maximo


----------



## pandacba

Una pregunta, muy simple, para que potencia es el amplificador? porque veo que das la tensión en alterna y has puesto 34+34 con eso no llegas ni -+50 rectificado y filtrados y con dicha potencia solo obtendrás 100W en 8 ohms,150-200W con 4 ohm según el circuito....

Si lo que intentaras hacer es un 200w + 200W esta bien pero si la idea es 300 +300W el trafo es chico por donde lo mires, tendria que entregar entre 700 y 800W para que tenga buena regulación, no se caliente excesivamente y no se rompa a la primera de cambio


----------



## raulin1966

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tienes el nombre y valor de los componentes, del lado del cobre su conexionado.
> 
> Por que no dibujas el circuito ?.
> 
> La salida son 3 PNP y 3 NPN.




Hola:
 viendo por todos lados recopile la informacion y logre simular el amplificador que les posteo en el programa proteus , pero parece que mi CPU es de pocos recursos por lo cual a veces se distorciona la señal o se traba el programa.
De todas maneras recopile la informacion y les pregunto

Que potencia  sera capaz de entregar?
Dara unos 250 Watts?

espero opiniones
la idea es hacer algo sencillo que funcione y los componentes faciles de ubicar
atte Raulin


----------



## pandacba

No pones tensión de alimentación, imposible decir nada, un esquema solo dice como estan interconectadas las partes, pero si datos como la tensión de alimentación, la carga para la cual fue diseñado, imposible decir nada


----------



## raulin1966

pandacba dijo:


> No pones tensión de alimentación, imposible decir nada, un esquema solo dice como estan interconectadas las partes, pero si datos como la tensión de alimentación, la carga para la cual fue diseñado, imposible decir nada



Hola:
Parece que no se notaba mucho, bueno remarque con colores destacables las tensiones en este caso 50 Volts positivos  y 50 Volts negativos  ademas de GND o cero volts
la salida es para una impedancia de 8 Ohms

el transformador y fuente no lo coloco ya que  cada uno puede construir la fuente mas adecuada y que les satisfaga mas

obviamente hay que poner a la entrada un pre de audio para ganancia normal y si se requiere con control de tonos

la idea es obtener unos 250 watts 
sera capaz de entregarlos?

yo aporto la idea ahora espero las criticas y sugerencias  la idea es aprender y compartir

atte Raulin 
Chile


----------



## halows

Yo ya arme ese mismo amplificador, el fabricante pone que el Vmax es de 45v. Sino calienta demasiado (lo comprobé jajaja)..sobre todo si lo armas para darle de medio a full hay que tenerlo bien pero bien refrigerado.. aparte de los cuidados que hay que tener en el ajuste..pero a 200W reales si llega..


----------



## edh59

Hola a todos:
Excelente amplificador sugerido por "pandacba" en el #29 , hace 1 año lo armé y lo utilizo en un sistema estéreo bi-amplificado (hasta 500Hz.) con woofers de 18", además proviene de una publicación prestigiosa. Robusto, bien diseñado, lo recomiendo a todos los que decidan armarlo.
Saludos cordiales y gracias a pandacba por retrotraerme al PA300, RCA, PHILIPS.....etc.
Eduardo.


----------



## Mat-Corr

edh59 dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Excelente amplificador sugerido por "pandacba" en el #36,hace 1 año lo armé y lo utilizo en un sistema estéreo biamplificado (hasta 500Hz.)con woofers de 18",además proviene de una publicación prestigiosa.Robusto,bien diseñado,lo recomiendo a todos los que decidan armarlo.
> Saludos cordiales y gracias a pandacba por retrotraerme al PA300,RCA,PHILIPS.....etc.
> Eduardo.




Sr edh59 cordial saludo , quiero armar éste amplificador pero cuénteme si hizo alguna modificación  porque veo ese pcb y lo veo complejo, cuénteme su experiencia, si tiene un pcb mejor, se lo agradecería.


----------



## palomo

Como el mensaje esta para Edh59 pensé en no contestar pero como he visto Edh59 no quiere contestar te comento, es de mala educación en el foro dirigirse a una sola persona, como veras llevas 3 días y no te han contestado con esta acción no le das oportunidad a la comunidad de ayudarte así que te invito que tus siguientes preguntas sean abiertas a todo el foro y no tendrás que esperar tanto, o es su caso ocupa el buscador.

 Yyy si ves este tema de principio a fin te darás cuenta que el amigo quercus10 posteo un PCB mas chico  y funcionando con y sin protección contra corriente, así como modificaciones mas pequeñas hechas por crimson, ya tienes por donde empezar a estudiar.

Saludos


----------



## juancarlin

zeuspower dijo:


> Hola.
> La empresa de la cual distribuye esta tarjeta es Labelin Electronics, y la pagina donde aparece el Amplificador de 300w Pionner. Es de origen peruano la imagen que se ve de la tarjeta no es muy clara..pero concuerda con los componentes que tiene la serigrafia en la tarjeta.
> 
> AMPLIFICADOR DE 300 WATTS modelo PIONNER
> 
> Voltaje de Alimentación: +45V/0/-45V - 8A
> Amplificador de Potencia clase "AB"
> Potencia de Salida RMS: 250 watts / 4 Ohm monocanal
> Sensibilidad de Entrada: 500mV
> Distorsión máxima: < 0.05%
> Respuesta de Frecuencia: 15Hz a 40Khz
> Sonido de Alta Fidelidad
> Tamaño de placa impresa: 15.7cm x 8.7cm
> 
> Para los técnicos y hobbistas exigentes, les presentamos ahora este novedoso amplificador tomado de un modelo PIONNER cuya potencia RMS es de 250 watts. Este amplificador es realmente bueno especialmente cuando se necesita alta potencia a un costo adecuado. Es ideal para compromisos sociales en salones, discotecas y campo abierto. Dispone de un ajuste de fácil calibración. Para versión estereo será necesario ensamblar dos unidades
> 
> Espero les ayude esta información..y estamos a la espera del diagrama de este amplificador.
> 
> Gracias y buen dia.



*¿P*uedes mandar mas fotos de ese a*m*plificador *?*




oZon dijo:


> Holas les mando el esquema del PIONER 300W realizado en PROTEUS
> 
> El PCB ya lo subio nuestro amigo a573r10n, solo hay que dibujarlo en cualquier programa de diseño de PCB's, les recomiendo usar el PCB wizard que es muy facil de usar
> 
> Saludos
> 
> oZon


*¿Có*mo simulo eso*?*


----------



## Evergb

Estimados
Esta tarjeta la tenía guardada hace años, me anime por armarla
Pero el volumen me sale bajito...habrá algún cambio que realizar ?


----------

